# Boarding BC Canada?



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey guys plannin to hit bc up next year for two weeks with about 7 mates just wanting to get ideas on where to go? Looking for somewhere with plenty of pow and a good party atmosphere. Any ideas?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

uh... whistler?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, Whistler is like the Disneyland of snow sports. They're completely geared for it. Expensive, though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeh Whistler was the first thought but figured it'd be expensive an packed because everyman and his dog knows about it. Thought there may be a hidden winter wonderland out there that I hadn't heard of down in Oz. But if every1 reckons whistlers the go then we'll give it a look


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Depends on how important partying is for you. Sunpeaks is pretty good skiing/boarding, but I think it's a little more family oriented. Not that there aren't a fair share of pubs, but nothing like Whistler. My favorite place for a week of boarding is Manning Park, but I'm trying to get _away_ from crowds. Seriously, if you can afford it, Whistler's your best bet. And if you can book in advance with some kind of package, it's worth it.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Powder Highway!

Red Mountain, Revelstoke, Whitewater, Kicking Horse....


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah we were thinkin Revelstoke heard good things but not alot of detail. Wat the prices like compared to whistler?
Yeh $$$ shouldn't be a huge issue and we do like a party so Whistler might be the go. Makes life easy when you've got a big group accomodation and groceries are pretty cheap.
I just want to get some deep powder having only boarded in Oz and NZ before haven't felt the joy of riding true powder.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

If you want to party you should go to either Whistler or Banff. If you are coming from Australia I would not worry too much about the partying. I go for a week going through Red, Fernie, Revelstoke, Kicking Horse and Lake Louise. Partying is very low key but if you hit a powdery spell you won't want to waste it on a hangover. IMO


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If you really want to go wild (and you have more money than brains), you could spend a couple of days in Whistler, then spend a couple of days in Vancouver on Grouse, Seymour, Cypress and Hemlock, then a day or two at Manning, then a couple days at Sunpeaks, then maybe jump around to some of the other ones mentioned. BC has more than its fair share of good mountains (that is NOT a complaint!). 'Course you'll probably give your travel agent a stroke.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

If you want a good chance at good powder than revelstoke or kicking horse is where you wanna be and if you want a SICK party place than whistlers where its at. Everyones right on how its expensive there so be prepared and the snow can be hit or miss. If you come down for 2 weeks you should base yourself out of banff and explore from there. Banff is basically like whistler but without the same vibe and the main difference is banff is a small town where as whistler is a massive resort based town(sorry if that don't make sense). Banff is cheap to stay at and you have some pretty amazing hills just a short drive away, sunshine is about 10 mins(100% natural snow with decent pow days), lake louise is about 45 mins away and has amazing groomed terrain, Revelstoke is about 2.5 hours away and they're known for pow and crazy back country and the best for last would have to be kicking horse which is about 1.5 hrs away. I've been riding for a long time now and just discovered kicking horse last year and am so glad i did because the hill offers you whatever you want and if you're lucky you can have an epic pow day which happens quite often there. Whistler is about a 10 hr drive from banff and a pretty dangerous one during winter so if you do plan on heading there make sure you have a decent rental and a good driver. Theres other hills like fernie which is a 4 hr drive from banff but that place is a real gamble because they tend to get some real wet snow and or rain, I was there in february for the weekend and out of 2 days we rode a total of 3 hrs because the whole mountain was wet clumpy snow which felt like you were riding in wet sand(it was the final weekend of the olympics for date wise). Hope some of my shit made sense and if you have any other questions just post away


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

whistler is awesome when its good, kind of shitty when its bad. with bad snow in revelstoke and fernie the last 2 seasons when i was there, they were still awesome places that were definitely a good time. a buddy went to big white and said he had a hell of a time with unreal snow when he was there. out west, even with pretty shitty snow, you're still in for a treat as long as you put in some effort to look for the real treasures of the resort


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Lake Louise, Fernie over in the Kootneai range offers a much colder, drier snow more similar to Colorado. Whistler has a maritime snowpack similar to Hood, Stevens, Baker etc. Our snow is pretty wet and heavy and we lovingly refer to it as "Cascade Concrete". We get lots of it, but we also get a lot of hard icy snow conditions due to our climate.


 generally speaking, Sunshine Village(Banff,AB) gets some of the best dry pow in Canada. The only downside to Sunshine is the runs are quite short. Fernie is fairly dece and gets a lot of powder but the runs there are also kinda short. for a even balance of length and pow i would head to Louise.:thumbsup:


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Alright here's the summary.

The Best Hills in BC (these hills are in a league of their own, way better than anything else)
Revelstoke, Whistler, Castle Mtn, Kicking Horse
You can almost include Whitewater (but too small, although they are putting in a new chair this summer)

Now, you mentioned it must have a good party scene, so that narrows it down to only one... *Whistler*. None of those other hills have a good (or any) party scene.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Minus the party scene, if you want a truer, drier powder, you might want to think about going inland more. White Water, Kicking Horse, Red Mountain, Lake Louise, Fernie over in the Kootneai range offers a much colder, drier snow more similar to Colorado. Whistler has a maritime snowpack similar to Hood, Stevens, Baker etc. Our snow is pretty wet and heavy and we lovingly refer to it as "Cascade Concrete". We get lots of it, but we also get a lot of hard icy snow conditions due to our climate.


Fernie.. dry snow? Ughhh hmmm. That place gets dumped on but the snow is very wet and very heavy. I guess maybe not compared to the coast.


----------

